# Blood/Glucose reading of 27.6. Should I ring hospital?



## Daz6170

Just diagnosed eith Diabetes Type 2. Just done a blood test 2 hours after a meal and it is reading 27.6. What shoukd I do?


----------



## Northerner

Hi Daz, given your very recent experiences with exceptionally high levels, I would definitely seek help. It may be that you are not Type 2, but Type 1 and need insulin - how long did you have symptoms before diagnosis?


----------



## Daz6170

Ive had blurry vision fir a while now but the range has got to the point where I cant focus on anything more than 6 feet away now. My eyes also feel so sore. This has happened over the last week and it has been only this weekend when i have had such a craving for sugary drinks as usually I dont have sugary food at all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I would always suggest seeking medical help for anything you are not sure of.  I hope you are ok.


----------



## Northerner

Daz6170 said:


> Ive had blurry vision fir a while now but the range has got to the point where I cant focus on anything more than 6 feet away now. My eyes also feel so sore. This has happened over the last week and it has been only this weekend when i have had such a craving for sugary drinks as usually I dont have sugary food at all.


In that case, please seek help straight away. Type 2 symptoms rarely come on so quickly and you sound very much like me when I was diagnosed. Once you have the right treatment you will feel much better, I can assure you


----------



## Owen

If you have dizzy feelings or breathing problems call 999 now, if not call 111 and explain all your symptoms. Sorry blunt, I'm off to assess someone now with similar issues after calling 111


----------



## Northerner

Daz6170 said:


> Ive had blurry vision fir a while now but the range has got to the point where I cant focus on anything more than 6 feet away now. My eyes also feel so sore. This has happened over the last week and it has been only this weekend when i have had such a craving for sugary drinks as usually I dont have sugary food at all.


Your body is craving sugar because your brain thinks you don't have enough, but the problem is that your body can't use the sugar due to (most likely) a lack of insulin being produced. I was drinking 40 pints of milk a week prior to my diagnosis (also contains sugar in the form of lactose).


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, don't take any risks. Drink plenty of water, and ring 111. No, come to think. Get to A&E.


----------



## Daz6170

Thanks for all your advice. Managed to get in to see my GP this evening and by that time my levels had dropped to 19.1

Going to see a diabetic nurse in morning so hopefully will be better informed once Ive seen them.


----------



## Grogg1

Glad you feeling a bit better.  Can I ask what you are eating/drinking.  Are you eating as normal (i.e. pre diagnosis) or have you modified your diet?  Metformin alone will not allow you to eat anything and control your blood sugar.


----------



## john pardo

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Daz6170

Grogg1 said:


> Glad you feeling a bit better.  Can I ask what you are eating/drinking.  Are you eating as normal (i.e. pre diagnosis) or have you modified your diet?  Metformin alone will not allow you to eat anything and control your blood sugar.


Hi Grogg, well I had 2 poached eggs for breakfast and then a banana. I had 2 x ham sandwiches for dinner with Branston pickle on and a quarter of a quiche and for tea I had a small Steak and Kidney pudding on its own then a fat free yoghurt.

When I got to the doctors at just gone 18:00 my blood/sugar had gone down to 17.1, I tested myself again just before I went to bed and more than a couple of hours after food and my Metformin tablet and I had climbed slightly to 19.2. I have just tested myself again this morning before breakfast and it is now 13.1.

I did wake up at 4am and I was wet through. I had been sweating like I don't know what and that is really unusual for me. My bedroom was cool as I had the window open so don't know if this is something to expect from now on with the medication or what.


----------



## Northerner

Daz6170 said:


> I did wake up at 4am and I was wet through. I had been sweating like I don't know what and that is really unusual for me. My bedroom was cool as I had the window open so don't know if this is something to expect from now on with the medication or what.


It's possible that you experienced what is known as a 'false hypo' - this is where your blood sugar levels are much lower than you have become accustomed to and you brain reacts as though you were suffering a low blood sugar, when in fact you were not dangerously low, just lower than what has become 'normal' for you. Your brain, thinking you are low, sends out distress signals and one of the symptoms can be profuse sweating. Hope that makes sense!  As you become more accustomed to lower levels you should not experience the symptoms as frequently. Eventually, when you are able to achieve 'normal' levels, you will not experience the symptoms except in the case of a genuine low (below 4.0 mmol/l), but this is only going to happen on certain types of medication - metformin is not one of those.

Good to see that your levels have come down from the highs you were experiencing last night. I still think it's important to discuss the possibility of a slow-onset Type 1, given the rapid onset of your symptoms and particularly high levels at diagnosis - let us know how you get on with the nurse.


----------



## Grogg1

Daz6170 said:


> Hi Grogg, well I had 2 poached eggs for breakfast and then a banana. I had 2 x ham sandwiches for dinner with Branston pickle on and a quarter of a quiche and for tea I had a small Steak and Kidney pudding on its own then a fat free yoghurt.
> 
> When I got to the doctors at just gone 18:00 my blood/sugar had gone down to 17.1, I tested myself again just before I went to bed and more than a couple of hours after food and my Metformin tablet and I had climbed slightly to 19.2. I have just tested myself again this morning before breakfast and it is now 13.1.
> 
> I did wake up at 4am and I was wet through. I had been sweating like I don't know what and that is really unusual for me. My bedroom was cool as I had the window open so don't know if this is something to expect from now on with the medication or what.



Okay breakfast - eggs are good, banana high in carbs so test 2 hours after eating to see how much your BG rises after eating it - rise should be no more than 3.  Lunch 2 sandwiches =4 slices of bread.  Too many carbs.  I only eat 1 slice of bread but lots of filling to fill me up.  I don't eat pickle so not sure of carbs in that.  Look on jar.  Quiche and steak pudding both in pastry - high carbs!  If I have Quiche I would have 1/2 of it but leave the majority of pastry.  I only eat pie fillings and a small amount of pastry.  I had 17s when diagnosed, two weeks later in single figures. 

Out with bread, rice, pasta and potatoes.  In with healthy protein and fats.  Fruit wise I stick to strawberries with double cream.  Vegan desserts don't rise my sugar as much as non vegan desserts!  I keep nuts in my drawer in work if I get peckish or just fed up of seeing colleagues having a biscuit or chocolate bar!


----------



## Copepod

@Daz6170 - it's only by testing yourself that you can discover what foods you can tolerate. Foods that Grogg1 can't tolerate might be OK for you.


----------



## Grogg1

Copepod said:


> @Daz6170 - it's only by testing yourself that you can discover what foods you can tolerate. Foods that Grogg1 can't tolerate might be OK for you.


  I fully accept we are all individual in our tolerance of carbs and banana, porridge, low carb bread are good examples.  But the full day menu Daz is consuming is too high overall in carbs.  If they want to reduce blood sugar they have to reduce carbs.  I, like many others, ask myself if the carbs are worth the spike, and sometimes the answer is yes!  I had small santa this evening after I found a little bag of in the cupboard - it was worth it as I've had a low carb day today.


----------

